
The Harmful Consequences of the Robustness Principle - RossBencina
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-thomson-postel-was-wrong-02
======
brudgers
A good discussion not long ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15074144](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15074144)

